# I read this and thought of Head-Fi...



## John_M

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11369711/Why-your-expensive-headphones-will-be-obsolete.html


----------



## Trashman

Just read the article as well. I think mobile devices will eventually phase out the 3.5mm jack since it's easier to run USB (or something comparable). Most likely you'll see it happen within the next 3-5 years.


----------



## Fadem

I'm not sure to what extent this is really an issue. A lot of the pricier headphones and IEMs have detachable cables, so it will only be a matter of buying a new cable. For the others, I'm quite sure there will be adapters for 3.5mm to USB/Lightning/other standards. Another thing of note is that most people with 'HiFi' headphones also use DAPs as source and not mobile phones. Unless 3.5mm jacks are phased out of those, there won't be any issues at all.


----------



## lamode

fadem said:


> I'm not sure to what extent this is really an issue. A lot of the pricier headphones and IEMs have detachable cables, so it will only be a matter of buying a new cable. For the others, I'm quite sure there will be adapters for 3.5mm to USB/Lightning/other standards. Another thing of note is that most people with 'HiFi' headphones also use DAPs as source and not mobile phones. Unless 3.5mm jacks are phased out of those, there won't be any issues at all.


 
  
 EDIT:
  
 At first I assumed that the Lightning port would support analogue outputs but it doesn't. So yes, this would seem to imply the need for active digital headphones.
  
 But you can still use an external DAC/amp of your choosing and plug your existing headphones into them, which is what many people are doing already by choice anyway. It's not like you won't be able to use your T5p's at all with the iPhone 7


----------



## r3l1c

In the begining .. there was nothing ....
  
 naaaah .. just kidding ... we've had phones and music devices to lower the volume level "to protect your hearing" 
 which was actually a bu****it , to have excuse for longer battery use.
  
 So the headifiers came up with portable amps
  
 now that the 3.5 will be obsolete .. headifiers will come up with portable amps with dac 
  
 so much for the revolution ..... all the struggles to save some ohmp in ye battery


----------



## Folex

Man cuts off 3.5 plug.. man buys new plug.. man solders new plug on.. man listens to music again.


----------



## Music Alchemist

The entire premise of that article is laughable, especially the pseudo-scientific explanations. People who use expensive headphones tend not to use them with phones in the first place unless they really need the portability, and even in that scenario, they could easily afford the needed adapters.
  
 ...But you know what this reminded me of? The new Audeze EL-8 cable whose headphone connectors look like digital cables.


----------



## lamode

folex said:


> Man cuts off 3.5 plug.. man buys new plug.. man solders new plug on.. man listens to music again.


 
  
 Can't be done. There are no analogue channels in the Lightning spec, only digital out.


----------



## r3l1c

lamode said:


> Can't be done. There are no analogue channels in the Lightning spec, only digital out.


 
 but i'm sure Lightning spec inhibits DAC compatibility .....how long will it take for alibaba to come out with simple L-to-DAC?


----------



## vantt1

john_m said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11369711/Why-your-expensive-headphones-will-be-obsolete.html


 
 That's assuming people use said expensive headphones with their smartphones' 3.5 mm jack. The connector will still exist, and people will still use it.
  


r3l1c said:


> lamode said:
> 
> 
> > Can't be done. There are no analogue channels in the Lightning spec, only digital out.
> ...


 
 Lightning -> Camera Connection Kit -> DAC should suffice for now.


----------



## lamode

vantt1 said:


> Lightning -> Camera Connection Kit -> DAC should suffice for now.


 
  
 That's a damn expensive 'adapter'


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Why can't DAC companies produce cables that take Lighting input...


----------



## vantt1

williamleonhart said:


> Why can't DAC companies produce cables that take Lighting input...


 
 Probably licensing or some stuff.


----------



## teejmiller

I can see it now, a selling point of a device will be: Has old school 3.5mm jack! It might be time to buy some stock in companies that make DACs and components! Soon it will be hip to walk around with a FiiO rubber banded to the back of your phone.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

vantt1 said:


> Probably licensing or some stuff.


 
 Well if only some Chinese guys saw this....


----------



## vantt1

williamleonhart said:


> vantt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably licensing or some stuff.
> ...


 
 Soon...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

vantt1 said:


> Soon...


 
 Nah you're Japanese


----------



## vantt1

williamleonhart said:


> vantt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Soon...
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Mathew looks to be all of 16 years old. Lol



So let me get this straight, Phillips makes one USB headphone and there is not another in the world. And Mathew wants me to fear that my new headphones are already obsolete?


OK.


----------



## jmatt

My Samsung S5 streams Bluetooth AptX 16 bit/44.1kHz audio to my new OPPO HA-1 quite well (which is using its pre-out jacks to plug into my 1974 Marantz Stereo Receiver).  No jack needed.  And my computer streams via a USB A-B cable just as well.  They should re-print this story after OPPO (and everyone else) stops putting headphone jacks on their equipment.


----------



## vantt1

jmatt said:


> My Samsung S5 streams Bluetooth AptX 16 bit/44.1kHz audio to my new OPPO HA-1 quite well (which is using its pre-out jacks to plug into my 1974 Marantz Stereo Receiver).  No jack needed.  And my computer streams via a USB A-B cable just as well.  They should re-print this story after OPPO (and everyone else) stops putting headphone jacks on their equipment.


 
 Heck, they may as well write one now.


----------



## edstrelow

None of the various electrostatic phones use either the large or small jack but have proprietary multi-pin jacks with 4, 5 or 6 prongs to allow for a separate bias charge and balanced operation.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## ubs28

john_m said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11369711/Why-your-expensive-headphones-will-be-obsolete.html


 

 There are adapters.


----------



## Ufanco

Couldn’t read articles without paying. Honestly how many audiophiles still use 3.5 everything I use is balanced 4.4? I thought most people run balance cables in this hobby.


----------



## vantt1 (Aug 5, 2022)

ubs28 said:


> There are adapters.


Interestingly there now exists this adapter, enabling Lightning audio stuff to work on basically any USB-C device:






https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-USB-C-Lightning-Female-Audio/dp/B085VHX67X

Fast forward 7 years, Lightning's alternatives for 3.5mm connectivity are abundant and largely a non-issue, all things considered. Sure, actually having the jack in the device is preferable, but given today's landscape I'd say those on the Android side got the much shorter end of the stick...






Edit: A bit of an aside; Apple bundled the adapter with their phones for 3 years (7, 8/X and XS/XR generations) and the Lightning EarPods for an additional year (11/Pro). For that whole time till today, the adapters also cost less than their USB-C counterparts. And since the iPad Pro in 2018 dropped the jack in favor of USB-C Apple even makes a USB-C to 3.5mm audio adapter that's cheaper (and arguably measurably better) than Google's/Samsung's. Pretty wild!



Ufanco said:


> Couldn’t read articles without paying. Honestly how many audiophiles still use 3.5 everything I use is balanced 4.4? I thought most people run balance cables in this hobby.


This looks like it's the same article: https://www.businessinsider.com/headphones-as-we-know-them-will-soon-become-obsolete-2015-1


----------

